# Intro to machine polishing classes?



## RobDom

I am considering running some classes for people who own their own buffer or are thinking of buying one and are looking for a bit of tuition. The details are:

1. 5 people per class, £30 a head.
2. Hands on rotary and DA tuition.
3. Panel to practise and demonstrate on.
4. Theory behind machine polishing.
5. Q and A.
6. Hand-outs to take away.
7. Tea, coffee and biscuits!

The intro class would cover the basics, intermediate class would go a bit further. Class would be run on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon at my place in Edinburgh, lasting 3-4 hours.

If you're interested please put your name down here.


----------



## rossman999

Can I put myself down for this please


----------



## RobDom

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Callummarshall

Id be keen, but im unsure where my abilities lie.


----------



## Jammy J

^ Stoney loon 

I would love to do something like this but unfortunately im very busy at weekends with work atm.


----------



## legs

I might be intrested in this


----------



## RobDom

Callummarshall said:


> Id be keen, but im unsure where my abilities lie.


It would be a beginners class so the ability level is basically zero!


----------



## Callummarshall

Jammy J said:


> ^ Stoney loon
> 
> I would love to do something like this but unfortunately im very busy at weekends with work atm.


Aye sure am, you from these parts?



RobDom said:


> It would be a beginners class so the ability level is basically zero!


Ah ok, i have a good idea on the processes, how things work and probably 40hrs or so pottering about in the garage, but I'd like some tuition to improve and like some tuition on a rotary as I've never used one!


----------



## Jammy J

Callummarshall said:


> Aye sure am, you from these parts?


Stoney aswell


----------



## MarcR

I would possibly be interested in this also.

Im looking to learn a thing or two.


----------



## ohms12

I'd be interested!


----------



## rossman999

Do we have 5?

I am in Germany from the 15th to the 24th of October and in Saudi from the 16th to the 22nd -Don't I get to go to exciting places -Not!


----------



## Mitthero

Any chance this could be moved to London, especially for me???

haha.. I'd love to attend in such class. I'm in a dilemma. I want to learn it but how can I without risking screwing up my own paint. A class would be great.


----------



## RobDom

If you're serious about attending, please add your name to the list, possible dates for some classes are Saturday 26th October, Sunday the 27th October, Saturday 2nd Nov and Sunday 3rd Nov. The class would run from approximately 2pm to 5pm, 5 per class, £30 a head. If more than 5 are interested then just keep the list going.

1. Kenny Wright.
2. Raymie Mackay.
3. Rossman999.
4.
5.


----------



## legs

im away with work to the far east in November & got a party the last sat of October, so I cant make it on the above dates, if your doing another one in December i'd be in.


----------



## RobDom

Everything is in the planning stages just now, need enough interest before I will commit to purchasing what I need to run these classes.


----------



## ohms12

I could do a Sunday. 3rd would be fine?


----------



## r999

I'm interested. As of now, any of the proposed dates would suit me, though that will change as we get nearer the time.

I'm a beginner at machine polishing and don't own a machine yet.


----------



## RobDom

Add your names to the list if you wish to attend please.


----------



## r999

RobDom said:


> If you're serious about attending, please add your name to the list, possible dates for some classes are Saturday 26th October, Sunday the 27th October, Saturday 2nd Nov and Sunday 3rd Nov. The class would run from approximately 2pm to 5pm, 5 per class, £30 a head. If more than 5 are interested then just keep the list going.


1. Kenny Wright.
2. Raymie Mackay.
3. Rossman999.
4. Rob Watt (r999)
5.

Added myself.


----------



## ohms12

r999 said:


> RobDom said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're serious about attending, please add your name to the list, possible dates for some classes are Saturday 26th October, Sunday the 27th October, Saturday 2nd Nov and Sunday 3rd Nov. The class would run from approximately 2pm to 5pm, 5 per class, £30 a head. If more than 5 are interested then just keep the list going.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Kenny Wright.
> 2. Raymie Mackay.
> 3. Rossman999.
> 4. Rob Watt (r999)
> 5. Omar Chaudhry (ohms12)
Click to expand...

Added.


----------



## RobDom

OK, keep the names coming. What date suits everyone? Check your diaries and put down what date suits.


----------



## rossman999

Im fine any of the dates suggested


----------



## ohms12

I'm good with Sunday 3rd November.


----------



## r999

The two Sundays are good for me, the two Saturdays not good.


----------



## RobDom

So can we aim for Sunday the 3rd of November then? If that suits you please yes and that you definately want to attend.


----------



## r999

Sunday 3 November suits me fine and I definitely want to attend.

Fingers crossed it works out for everyone else too.


----------



## RobDom

OK great, 3rd of November ok for everyone?


----------



## rossman999

Ok for me

Do you want us to bring anything or just ourselves :buffer:


----------



## RobDom

If you own a machine and want to bring it - that's fine, no problem. Otherwise nothing else needed.


----------



## ohms12

Perfect!


----------



## jcp

1. Kenny Wright.
2. Raymie Mackay.
3. Rossman999.
4. Rob Watt (r999)
5 jcp



sunday the 3rd suits me


----------



## r999

Ohms12, who had place number 5, seems to have been bumped off the list!


----------



## RobDom

1. Kenny Wright.
2. Raymie Mackay.
3. Rossman999.
4. Rob Watt (r999).
5. Omar Chaudhry (ohms12).
6. jcp.


----------



## ohms12

r999 said:


> Ohms12, who had place number 5, seems to have been bumped off the list!


Haha, thanks for having my back!


----------



## ColinEhm1

Would come to this but working backshift that day  but will see if I'm off next time if you do it again


----------



## ceejay

Dates weren't good for me this time either, but I'd be interested if it comes up again.


----------



## RobDom

If there is enough demand I will run many more classes, this is not a one-off.


----------



## RobDom

OK this is confirmed for *Sunday the 3rd of November at 2pm for 5 people @ £30 per person.* Please PM me for my address, directions, etc.


----------



## r999

As I have fewer than 10 posts, I can't use PM yet, but will text you. And maybe make a few more posts saying next to nothing, just to get me up to 10. Apologies to others.


----------



## r999

Am looking forward to the class a lot, and hoping it might be followed up with an intermediate class before too long. It's the hands-on part that is the big attraction. After all, I guess we have all read about the theory of machine polishing and know the excellent Detailing Guides on this site by Dave KG and others. But hands-on experience is not so easy to come by for a beginner.


----------



## ScottishPaul

Also very interested in this class, don't have my shifts very far in advance atm however. Is there any spaces left on the 3rd? 


Paul


----------



## RobDom

If everyone confirms then no spaces on this one - but there will be more classes soon.


----------



## ohms12

Maybe it'd be an idea to have a few on a reserve list? Just incase anyone backs out. :thumb:


----------



## RobDom

I haven't stopped the list, please add your names, the more the merrier!


----------



## RobDom

Still waiting on people to confirm they are attending. Please let me know you are 100% attending this.


----------



## RobDom

ScottishPaul said:


> Also very interested in this class, don't have my shifts very far in advance atm however. Is there any spaces left on the 3rd?
> 
> Paul


Looks like there could well be a space for you if you wish to attend.


----------



## r999

RobDom said:


> Still waiting on people to confirm they are attending. Please let me know you are 100% attending this.


Hi RobDom, I texted your mobile on Tuesday to confirm my attendance and ask for directions. Looking forward to hearing from you.

As I said, I can't send PMs yet on this site, but I may be able to receive them (not sure about that).


----------



## RobDom

1. Kenny Wright.
2. Raymie Mackay.
3. Rossman999.
4. Rob Watt (r999). Confirmed
5. Omar Chaudhry (ohms12). Confirmed

Raymie Mackay is not 100% definate so if you want to attend please let me know.


----------



## rossman999

Rob, I PM'd you to confirm and you acknowledged 

1. Kenny Wright.
2. Raymie Mackay.
3. Rossman999. Confirmed
4. Rob Watt (r999). Confirmed
5. Omar Chaudhry (ohms12). Confirmed


----------



## RobDom

Thanks. I know Ramie's situation so that just leaves Kenny to confirm. If anyone wants to come along please let me know as Raymie isn't 100% definate.


----------



## RobDom

Everyone looking forward to this next Sunday?


----------



## r999

RobDom said:


> Everyone looking forward to this next Sunday?


Yes, very much. I have planned a weekend around it, with accommodation, as it's quite a long way from home.

I hope everyone else is also fully committed to attending!


----------



## ohms12

How far are you travelling for it?


----------



## RobDom

Here is an image which shows where my garage is, which is located just off a large car park at the rear of my premesis.










Once you come off the main roundabout, the road snakes round to a large grass circle, my street is the 2nd on the right before the circle. Dive down the street, as it turns to the left, you'll see an archway on the left, drive through that and into the large car park, my garage is on the left. It's the only garage there so is easy to spot! 

Postcode is EH12 9HN for your sat-nav.


----------



## RobDom

1. Kenny Wright.
2. Adrian. Confirmed
3. Rossman999. Confirmed
4. Rob Watt (r999). Confirmed
5. Omar Chaudhry (ohms12). Confirmed


----------



## RobDom

See you all tomorrow 2pm sharp!  Please use the image shown above and come round the back to my garage, if you come to my front door you won't get an answer as I'll be in the garage! My mobile number is in my sig if you get lost.

If anyone wants to come along last minute please do as only 4 have confirmed, if 6 people show up I can accommodate that.


----------



## rossman999

Rob can I thank you for a interesting and informative afternoon. I can't believe how much I actually learned.

I look forward to the next one


----------



## RobDom

No problem, glad everyone enjoyed it. Another one will be happening in the not too distant future.


----------



## r999

Thanks to Rob from me too. It was a very interesting afternoon, well planned, well organised, well taught. I thoroughly enjoyed it and will be looking forward to an intermediate session.


----------



## Adi_328

Same from me, I enjoyed the class very much, Rob is very professional and has the ability to pass on his knowledge with ease, I can't wait for the intermediate class now  
Regards. 
Adrian.


----------



## ohms12

I can only echo what the others have said - learned a lot, Rob was great. Time to let loose on my car now. May God help me.


----------



## andymp85

these still running mate as would be interested


----------



## blebo

I would be interested also. Only just seen this thread!


----------



## RobDom

I will be running more of these in the not-too-distant future yes.


----------



## andymp85

let me know by pm when there on and will book one am not too bad but would like to be able to use it the best i can only got a cheap rotary for now untill am good with them then i will upgrade


----------



## Bigstuff

I'd really like to do a future one. those that attended seemed to have got alot out of it.


----------



## RobDom

Thanks for all of the positive comments and interest. :thumb:

Yes I will be running more of these - both beginners and intermediate classes.


----------



## Alfachick

I would also be interested in doing a beginners course with you. When were you thinking of running the next course?


----------



## RobDom

Not sure yet, pretty flat out just now, next time I have a quiet spell, maybe mid December or Mid January (weather permitting for attendees).


----------



## jordanw38

Sounds well worth the travel, did anything ever come of your mid december/january idea? Cheers


----------

